# Steering wheel on the mill



## akjeff (Jul 3, 2021)

Finally had time to finish and mount a steering wheel in place of the lever style quill feed on the mill. I've been wanting to try one out, but didn't want to drop $200+ on a commercially made one, only to find out I didn't like it. So, I found a Cub Cadet steering wheel on ebay for about $25. Some CRS bar stock, a few 5mm dowel pins, and a little time. So far, I really like it. The wheel size is perfect, about 13" diameter. Will see how it feels after using it a few weeks and decide if it stays, goes, or is used occasionally. Loosen a few set screws, and it comes right off.


----------



## westerner (Jul 3, 2021)

Very Nice!
I have entertained this notion for a time.

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## akjeff (Jul 4, 2021)

Thanks. I got the idea from Tom Lipton's youtube channel. This steering wheel is stamped 3042, but not sure if that's a Cub Cadet part number or not. It's splined, but unlike Tom, I wasn't about to cut mating splines in the mounting shaft. I hit the easy button and cleaned the bore out with a 3/4" end mill, and used a dowel pin for anti rotation purposes. The shaft has three 5mm pins to turn the quill feed. A trio of dog point set screws locate on one of the grooves in the quill feed.


----------



## Brento (Jul 4, 2021)

The only thing i see is then wheel would be to big for me and my machine. It looks like you have a bridgeport or something of size though.


----------



## akjeff (Jul 4, 2021)

Brento said:


> The only thing i see is then wheel would be to big for me and my machine. It looks like you have a bridgeport or something of size though.


Yes, it's a Lagun FTV-1, which is a Series 1 Bridgeport size class mill. So the 13" wheel is just about right size wise.


----------



## Brento (Jul 4, 2021)

I miss using the Lagun at an old job. It was a nice machine.


----------



## projectnut (Jul 4, 2021)

My Bridgeport came with the original style quill feed handle.  I didn't really care for it so I took a look at other models available.  The "steering wheel" style seemed clumsy to me so I went for the spring loaded style sold by H&W Machine.









						Quill Downfeed Handle | 1021
					

We offer three different styles of the Quill Downfeed Handle:  1021-B: The original Bridgeport style of the handle  1021-R: The spring loaded quill downfeed speed handle  1021-T: The spider quill handle with three arms  To see a picture of the individual item please select it in the pull down.




					www.machinerypartsdepot.com
				




It's easy to operate and can be either turned in a complete circle.  Which seems a bit clumsy also, or pulled down through a comfortable range and reset.  All you do to reset the stroke is pull the handle slightly away from the machine body, raise it to a comfortable working height, and let it spring back into a detent

It only takes 1 hand to operate it, and less than a second to reset the handle position.


----------



## Brento (Jul 4, 2021)

The Lagun at my old job had that. Very handy


----------



## akjeff (Jul 4, 2021)

projectnut said:


> My Bridgeport came with the original style quill feed handle.  I didn't really care for it so I took a look at other models available.  The "steering wheel" style seemed clumsy to me so I went for the spring loaded style sold by H&W Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a great option! If it turns out I don't like the wheel, I'll look into that. So far though, I really like the wheel.


----------



## hman (Jul 4, 2021)

Classy!


----------



## dirty tools (Jul 5, 2021)

My military surplus mill didn’t have a way to lower the table ( it was missing)
i had  H1 (Hummer) steering wheel  well used.
I adapted to the mill


----------



## hman (Jul 5, 2021)

Howzabout a "necker knob" on your knee wheel ... turn it into a makeshift crank?


----------



## dirty tools (Jul 5, 2021)

It would make it faster turning 
easer to set the depth of cuts than the quill


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jul 5, 2021)

dirty tools said:


> My military surplus mill didn’t have a way to lower the table ( it was missing)
> i had  H1 (Hummer) steering wheel  well used.
> I adapted to the mill



It would be best to mark that wheel at the quarter turn mark all around.  Something like one turn of white electrical tape at each quarter.  Because turning the wheel raises or lowers the knee a certain precise amount.  Such as whole turn 100 thousandths, 1/4 turn 25, etc..  So you want to see exactly how far it is going.  With the usual handle you can get approximate changes noticing how much you turn the handle.   The wheel is fine, just mark it so you can see where you are.


----------



## akjeff (Jul 10, 2021)

hman said:


> Howzabout a "necker knob" on your knee wheel ... turn it into a makeshift crank?


Like this! Genuine vintage Hollywood. Pimp my mill.


----------



## hman (Jul 10, 2021)

Love it!!!!!!


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jul 11, 2021)

I like that it looks like it would belong there. Nice wheel, looks vintage.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 11, 2021)

akjeff said:


> Finally had time to finish and mount a steering wheel in place of the lever style quill feed on the mill. I've been wanting to try one out, but didn't want to drop $200+ on a commercially made one, only to find out I didn't like it. So, I found a Cub Cadet steering wheel on ebay for about $25. Some CRS bar stock, a few 5mm dowel pins, and a little time. So far, I really like it. The wheel size is perfect, about 13" diameter. Will see how it feels after using it a few weeks and decide if it stays, goes, or is used occasionally. Loosen a few set screws, and it comes right off.
> View attachment 371047


Did not read the whole post now,but can you easily remove it if it is in the way?


----------



## akjeff (Jul 11, 2021)

Cadillac STS said:


> I like that it looks like it would belong there. Nice wheel, looks vintage.


Thanks. Everything is pretty much from the same era. The mill is a 1978, the steering wheel is off a 77/78 Cub Cadet mower, and I'm assuming the knob is from about the same time frame, maybe earlier. Used the knob a bit yesterday, and I think it will stay put.


----------



## akjeff (Jul 11, 2021)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Did not read the whole post now,but can you easily remove it if it is in the way?


Yes, the whole assembly comes off with three set screws, and then the factory lever can pop right back on.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 12, 2021)

dirty tools said:


> It would make it faster turning
> easer to set the depth of cuts than the quill


And I'm sure it will take a corner and through a chicane pretty well too


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 12, 2021)

I


akjeff said:


> Like this! Genuine vintage Hollywood. Pimp my mill.
> View attachment 371690


 I loveit. Looks handy.nice job. Another thing to put on my To-do list.


----------

